# is 30 lb enough?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey all. In the market for anow entry level new or a used Tm when I get the boat running. I have 150 or less for this because I have a couple more odds and ends to get. I see a 30 lb minn kota running for 100-105 at various places. I know using it in the bay will void the warranty but will be mostly brackish with some bay use. I am reglassing the boat next year and will be getting a 55 lb thrust riptide so I can legitimately troll with the TM. Is 30 enough for controlled drifting and slashing around at Jims for a year? Boat is 14 ft semi v glass boat. Will be transom mount


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 12' aluminum deep-v hull back in Wisconsin that I used all throughout high school. I have had an Endura 30 on it for drifting, slow-trolling & even running short distances when having motor issues & it always got the job done. The 30 should be alright for ya man! But maybe someone else can give some better insight.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

30 will be a dog on a fiberglass 14' boat. I had a 70 on my last 14' boat and even though it's way more than enough I wouldn't go lower. Try finding a 45 or so.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

A 30 is underpowered but you describe just drifting and slashing near the ramp. It should be fine, if that's your budget.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You'll def. have to play the wind and the current (as in avoid trying to go INTO a stiff one of either). If you can live with that, you could get by.
You might want to post in the boating for sale section that you WTB a cheap TM. Someone might have a deal on something used!


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Have you thought about putting that money towards a push pole and using that for the year until you purchase a sufficient trolling motor? That way you would have the push pole for later and also it'll save you the money for a battery as well. Just a thought, not sure what type of fishing your doing. Good luck!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

EDIT: just found one in mobile on craigslist that I think will fit the bill.


----------

